# Went Leaf Peeping, Got Racks



## Clark (Oct 21, 2012)

Strategy-
Combine peak fall foliage with lunar phase, to collect possible wallhangers of active elk.


Day 1
Our first encounter.
Off to the right of us is a monster bull elk.
He is snoozing, and surrounded by much vegetation. Not so good.
In the meantime, this youngster crosses the creek.

I like it only because of the water, and it was a nice warmup before heading off to the honey hole.







About an hour later, it got busy.
Cloudy, and late in the afternoon.







He is bugling his lungs out here. Next year I'll have audio.







Love it when they make eye contact. Too bad that weed is in the way...







Another bugle. I think this guy was king of that harem.







For the leaf peepers.







Thanks for looking.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 21, 2012)

nice pics


----------



## eggshells (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow Clark, Great shots.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 21, 2012)

the foliage in the background of the second photo makes me smile
looks almost like a rainbow


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hera (Oct 21, 2012)

What a great set of shots. Thanks.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 21, 2012)

Excellent photos, Clark. You are building quite a portfolio!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice pictures! I have pictures that I've taken of orchids and various things and my camera takes high quality pictures. How do I downsize the pics to load to Slipper Talk? There is a setting on my camera for web and email attachments but I don't want to have to use that setting every time to take a picture just to upload to ST.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh wow!
Those are some really enchanting photos 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Oct 22, 2012)

Perfect autumn photos, Clark. But do be careful. The last
time we were in Banff, BC a Japanese tourist was gored quite badly while taking photos of a bull elk. They get a bit
touchy this time of year.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 22, 2012)

Impressive pics again Clark, bravo!!!! I esp. like this singers' group pic, and yes, audio on top would be fine  !!!! Jean


----------



## Clark (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you very much everybody!




abax said:


> The last time we were in Banff, BC a Japanese tourist was gored quite badly while taking photos of a bull elk.



Maybe he/she was holding a Nikon???
Just kidding. I think these elk are very used to being photographed.
While this is free chase by any measure, the weekends are packed with tourists. Too busy for us, and so much better during weekdays.
When we hike to a decent spot and set up tripod, often the elk will graze.
We stand in same spot sometimes for over an hour, and elk will end up 10-15ft. from us. We can hear them chewing. The bugling is exciting, as it echos against the foothills.
Angela, I have read Kentucky's elk herd is 10,000. Any by you?

Orchidboy- we use Imageshack, and opened the cheapest account.
If you want, on Sunday I can walk you through it over the phone. Pm me.
Other folks use photobucket, and I think there is a way to use flickr. But I won't be of help with those.


----------



## Shiva (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks again for the great pics Clark. I was also a bit worried about one of these big critters chasing you down one day.


----------



## Dido (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice pics thanks for sharing saw a big one yesterday at the zoo


----------



## newbud (Oct 22, 2012)

Did you say where these were taken?
Nice shots by-the-way. What lense?


----------



## Clark (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks guys!

Michel, these elk are herbivores , and the chances of estrous cycle is nill 

Dido, I love going to the zoo.

Newbud, presently using Canon 100-400mm.
This is mounted on Canon 7D. Mounted on tall, study tripod, and I also use Canon remote(# RS-80N3), even for the birds.
All the pics shown were at 400mm, except landscape(100mm.)
This isn't really a landscape lens, I like to hike light.

Thanks again.


----------



## nikv (Oct 22, 2012)

Stunning photographs!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 22, 2012)

Amazing shots Clark!


----------



## fbrem (Oct 22, 2012)

Those photos are awe-inspiring. The first few made me hungry, but after a few all I could think was, "wow those are some majestic beasts." Clark, you have defeated a mighty power, my stomach, with your amazing photography. A tip of my hat to you!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for the photos. Every time you post some new ones I have to go and get Donna to show her.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 23, 2012)

Wonderful shots!!!!!! Bravo Clark!! 

For downsising photos, paint of windows could do the work to reduce each pics at a time... However I recently found the Microsoft Office Picture Manager from MO 2003, which allows you to downsize many pics simutaneusly. I think there are more freeware programs to do this too!


----------



## gonewild (Oct 23, 2012)

The Orchid Boy said:


> Nice pictures! I have pictures that I've taken of orchids and various things and my camera takes high quality pictures. How do I downsize the pics to load to Slipper Talk? There is a setting on my camera for web and email attachments but I don't want to have to use that setting every time to take a picture just to upload to ST.



Try PhotoResizer
It is fast, easy and free.


----------



## Dido (Oct 24, 2012)

Maybe you can look at IrfanView too I use it and it is easy. 
Its only 3 clicks now to downsize it fromt he camera and store it. 

Its a free programm too.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Oct 27, 2012)

Clark - nice photos, beautiful. Reminds me of a trip through El Valle, southwest of Taos, New Mexico. Then we went through near sunset and there were thousands of elk in the valley, hundreds of bulls bugling. The sound was incredible. 

I use Irfan View. Its 'primitive' but easy to use and free. It also can do most of what one would really need to do to crop, resize & color correct for web postings. Quite a good program. Simple enough that you can learn to use it quickly, and it does the basics and some advanced techniques well.


----------

